# Anyone playing boom beach on their mobile device?



## mudminer (Jan 18, 2016)

I need help navigating the controls on this thing. How/where do I choose to build lvl1 radar station?


----------



## MasonicSecret (Jan 26, 2016)

wouldt play the game too many hacker everywhere. Also when im high I cannot use my mobile for the life of me


----------

